# Middle Name for Maisie?



## mrsneish2b

Hi Everyone, my husband and I are trying to find a middle name for Maisie, 
We have quite a short last name Neish, so we're looking for a middle name that goes, do you think we need a longer one? as both names are quite short??
We liked Isla, but again its short ... and alot of 's's 
xx


----------



## sing&lt;3

Maisie XXXX Neish...hmmm...

Catherine
Elizabeth
Louisa (although a bit 's-ey' as well)
Theresa
Anne 
?

:flower: good luck finding the right name xx


----------



## Samemka

First thing that came to mind was Maisie Mae! But it might be a bit 'much' - I like it though :)


----------



## Terrilea

Maisie Rose?xx


----------



## country_girl8

Maisie Eve
Maisie Ava
Maisie Amelia
Maisie Grace


----------



## littleh

I also thought Maisie Grace. Think a short middle name will flow better than a long one :happydance:


----------



## summerarmahni

maisie may
maisie jade
maisie jane
maisie grace
maisie beth

xx


----------



## mrsneish2b

hi thank you for your replies ladies, grace is beautiful but my new niece is called Grace, 
I mentioned Piper to my husband, 
Maisie Piper Neish, its really unusual i also liked Harper, but he said thats too much like a surname, I dunno if having a more sturdy name will balance the cutesy name of Maisie? what do you ladies think?
x


----------



## lisa9999

I adore Maisie, it is at the top of my list. :) I like Anne with it


----------



## samface182

maisie jade :)


----------



## Lollip0p

maisie belle


----------



## courtneyriot

I also like Maisie Jade... I think it sounds perfect!


----------



## Littlemo

i have a little niece and she is called maisie marie i think its a really pretty name x


----------



## trashit

Maisie Jane
Maisie Lou
Maisie Grace is lovely
Maisie Niamh x


----------



## GoldenGSD

The very first name that popped into my head was Maisie Anne.


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Maisie Rae
Maisie Faith
Maisie Kaine
Maisie Brianna / Maisie Brie
Maisie Dawn
Maisie Layne
Maisie Ella / Bella


----------



## Pyrrhic

Maisie Lou :) Sounds lovely IMO


----------



## gem86

im thinking of using maisie too`if its a girl
we will go with Maisie Grace xxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Maisie Eleanor Neish
Maisie Isobel Neish
Maisie Imogen Neish
Maisie Olivia Neish


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Maisie Piper is cute!

Maisie Lou
Maisie Olivia
Maisie Paige
Maisie Marie
Maisie Elizabeth
Maisie Hope


----------

